# Toledo tracking - who's car on it?



## OnYourLeft (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes, it is sailing really slowly and heading toward the Panama canal.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes! No more delays I hope.


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

skier said:


> Yes! No more delays I hope.


That damn boat dropped it's anchor again! haha They are stranded in the lagoon between the Caribbean and the Pacific! :thumbdwn:


----------



## OnYourLeft (Jan 4, 2015)

Not that I am obsessive but I just tracked Toledo and it has not gone through the Panama Canal yet. It is currently in the lagoon approaching the Canal.

calimarc, congratulations your blue beast on the Toronto will beat the Toledo to Port Huneme on September 3


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Toledo is through the Panama Canal, ETA at Port Hueneme in 6 days. :thumbup:


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

OnYourLeft said:


> Not that I am obsessive but I just tracked Toledo and it has not gone through the Panama Canal yet. It is currently in the lagoon approaching the Canal.
> 
> calimarc, congratulations your blue beast on the Toronto will beat the Toledo to Port Huneme on September 3


The first step in facing your problem (or not!) is admitting you have a problem! haha I've learned to embrace the OCD and find I'm in good company on this site! The ED planners, the trackers, the deal hunters ....all seem to be fueled by a pinch of it :rofl:

T&T sailing north (Toledo and Toronto), making good time for next week's arrival! May the customs GODs look favorably on our cargo :bigpimp:


----------



## OnYourLeft (Jan 4, 2015)

skier said:


> Toledo is through the Panama Canal, ETA at Port Hueneme in 6 days. :thumbup:


You mean 7 days (a week from today on Friday, September 4)


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

No, I mean 6 days as reported by fleetmon. The actual time or your interpretation of it may vary.:dunno:


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

Don't we need to quantify this in hours guys?


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

calimarc said:


> don't we need to quantify this in hours guys?


lol


----------



## texxy (May 25, 2013)

Sorry to thread jack here but I just dropped off my M4 4 days ago in Munich LogInNOut. How do I find out/where can I check when it gets on a boat and be able to track it like you guys? Sorry to bug and would greatly appreciate if you could point me in the right direction!


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

In couple of weeks send an email to [email protected] for details. They will provide you with vessel name, departure/arrival dates, etc.


----------



## USM3fan (Jun 12, 2014)

I dropped mine off at Munich LogInOut on the 20th. Still no info yet. Do ships load and sail every week from Bremerhaven?


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

USM3fan said:


> I dropped mine off at Munich LogInOut on the 20th. Still no info yet. Do ships load and sail every week from Bremerhaven?


Did LogInOut return your email saying they didn't have vessel and ETA info yet? Your car's departure speed out of Bremerhaven is luck (just like it seems much of the transit process is). If a ship is available and ready to go when your car arrives off the truck to Bremerhaven than your golden ! There is so many variables that speed or delay our vehicles transit (trucks, ships, Panama Canal traffic haha, U.S. customs and even a recall in my case (2016 Volvo XC new model).


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

texxy said:


> Sorry to thread jack here but I just dropped off my M4 4 days ago in Munich LogInNOut. How do I find out/where can I check when it gets on a boat and be able to track it like you guys? Sorry to bug and would greatly appreciate if you could point me in the right direction!


I posted a link earlier in this thread to a site that many of us find most useful in tracking our vessels (cars). You first, of course, need your vessel name. You can even pay for Satellite Location services with this site!


----------



## OnYourLeft (Jan 4, 2015)

texxy said:


> Sorry to thread jack here but I just dropped off my M4 4 days ago in Munich LogInNOut. How do I find out/where can I check when it gets on a boat and be able to track it like you guys? Sorry to bug and would greatly appreciate if you could point me in the right direction!


Most people who do ED are anxious about getting their vehicle back and like to track the progress and timing of their vehicle's journey from Europe to the United States.

The BMW Vehicle Distribution Center (VDC) is the point of entry for BMW's, Mini's, and Rolls Royce's into the United States. BMW currently has Four VDCs in the United States as follows:
The New Jersey VDC supports eight States.
The Baltimore VDC at the Port of Baltimore process cars destined for the Central and Eastern States.
The Brunswick, Georgia VDC receives cars destined for the Southeastern States.
The Port Hueneme VDC at Oxnard, California receives cars for the West Coast States.

A new VDC is currently under construction at the Port of Galveston, Texas which will serve Texas, Oklahoma, Louisiana and Arkansas and is planned to become operational in early 2016.

All of the people in this thread are on the West Coast so all our vehicles are headed to the VDC located in Port Hueneme, Oxnard, California.

There are a variety of variables involved in the transit process of your vehicle back to the US.
For example, I dropped off my car in Amsterdam and it took two weeks for it to get trucked to the port in Bremerhaven and get onto the Toledo vehicle carrier. I initially did not know the name of the vessel my car got onto in order to track it.

In a couple of weeks after you drop-off your car, send an email to [email protected] for details. They will provide you with vessel name, departure/arrival dates, etc.

If you have your VIN, you can go to the Wallenius Wilhelmsen Logistics (WWL) 2wglobal.com web site to see the status of your car. The tracking can only start once your vehicle gets to Bremerhaven and has been scanned into their system which can take from 2-3 weeks from the day of drop-off. Once scanned, your vehicle will be assigned to a vessel which is based on the VDC destination.

*Here are the steps:*
1. Go to 2wglobal.com
2. Click on "Track & trace"
3. Where it says "Cargo ID" on the right empty box, enter your Full or last 7 digits of your VIN and click the "Track" button.

Once your vessel has departed Bremerhaven or other port, you can track its progress on the open oceans by using the vessel name to search for it on the following web sites:

*Fleetmon:*
https://www.fleetmon.com/

*Marine Traffic:*
http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/...tery:9/zoom:11

If your vehicle is going to Port Hueneme in Oxnard, California then you can use these additional tracking web sites:

*Panama Canal Web Cams:*
http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html

*Port Hueneme Calendar:*
http://www.portofhueneme.org/vesselschedule/

Once your vehicle departs the VDC, you can track your vehicle on the following web site:

*United Road:*
http://www.unitedroad.com/search-by-vin.php

So now that you have all these tools, you are required to start your own thread and track your vessel along with other mates in this forum sharing this vessel, lol.:bigpimp:


----------



## USM3fan (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you for the info. I have been accessing the WW website the past few days and entering my VIN number hoping to see it in the system but no luck. 
Hopefully tomorrow will be different. 

Thank you all for the info. 
This is definitely the most painful part of the ED process, even more so than the wait before pickup at the Welt.


----------



## OnYourLeft (Jan 4, 2015)

USM3fan said:


> Thank you for the info. I have been accessing the WW website the past few days and entering my VIN number hoping to see it in the system but no luck.
> Hopefully tomorrow will be different.
> 
> Thank you all for the info.
> This is definitely the most painful part of the ED process, even more so than the wait before pickup at the Welt.


It's only been 8 days since you dropped-off your car. Wait till early next week to see if has been scanned in at Bremerhaven and assigned a vessel.

I am guessing that your car will be going to the Brunswick, Georgia VPC. In that case, why not schedule a Performance Center Delivery then drive it home to finish the break-in period?


----------



## USM3fan (Jun 12, 2014)

I live in Fayetteville, AR and had originally planned to do PDC but am thinking of changing and just taking delivery in Atlanta. 
Too many PDC variables that are out of my control. 

Delivery date at PDC
Not sure how long in advance I will know date, to reserve airline tickets.
Added 2 weeks (at least) for PDC delivery.
12 hour drive back ( which I would love to do) if I could at least get 4-5 week notice of the PDC pick up date. 
My local dealer originally said $500 for courtesy delivery but now has raised it to $750. 

Hopefully once I get date estimates from Adrian, I can then plan the final stage of ED and bring my baby home.


----------



## texxy (May 25, 2013)

skier said:


> In couple of weeks send an email to [email protected] for details. They will provide you with vessel name, departure/arrival dates, etc.





OnYourLeft said:


> Like people have said above, there are a variety of variables involved in the transit process.
> For example, I dropped off my car in Amsterdam and it took two weeks for it to get trucked to the port in Bremerhaven and actually get onto the Toledo vehicle carrier.
> 
> I initially did not know the name of the vessel my car got onto in order to track it. I found out by following the instructions below:
> ...


Thank you so much for all the help! I greatly appreciate it! Someone should sticky your post in a thread! :thumbup:


----------

